
Google+ suspends Anonymous account, hacktivists announce AnonPlus in response - akindolu
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/07/18/google-suspends-anonymous-account-anonplus/
======
Sami_Lehtinen
Does anyone remember Tent? suspend account? It's not simply possible.
<http://tent.io/> I personally would still pefer fully distributed sosial
networking solution like RetroShare.

